# Dinker Projekt(ball/royal), soon to hatch :)



## Niks Frost (Mar 22, 2011)

The story:
got this very caramellokking female, from a couple, that got her from a petshop about 8years ago. they didn't have the time or space anymore so they put it up for sale, so i was quick and got her for 90$ 

the Project:
i got her home about 7 month ago and when breeding season came, i put my calico male down with her. and boom, she gave me 8 good eggs(her first breeding and clutch) so very soon we'll see what is what 

some pix:

her with a other Normal female:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=762527870454223&set=a.666258586747819.1073741831.662938690413142&type=3&theater

her besides a Fire(the Fire infront)
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=771244362915907&set=a.771244349582575.1073741836.662938690413142&type=3&theater


any thoughts??


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like a pretty light normal to me. But only breeding will tell I guess. She's actually very similar to my big girl. My girl had a lot more blushing though.


----------



## Niks Frost (Mar 22, 2011)

looks like the dinker is genetic.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=796882737018736&set=pcb.796882943685382&type=1&theater


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

How do you figure? What is the baby? What else hatched from that clutch?


----------



## Niks Frost (Mar 22, 2011)

its was the Black pastel male who was the father of the clutch.

8eggs 

all 8 was black pastel, 4 normal black pastel's and 4 black pastel's with, a much lighter color, like there mother, and all four of tgem got a black dot in the neck. non of the normal black pastel's got the dot. 

but more breeding is have to be done, before i can be a 100% sure.. but it looks like it's a new thing


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

That sounds like a nice wee starter project then  a clutch pic or pics of them all would be cool to see  you can use photobuck to post them up here x


----------



## Niks Frost (Mar 22, 2011)

i have them on my facebook page, and more pic's will come up soon- today 

what is a wee project??


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

1st gen dinkers in a clutch counts as a wee project lol. Just the Scottish accent translating through the internets. I have a few wee projects of my own. Male and female 2nd gen dinkers going together this year to see if there's a super form. Cf calico girl is being bred to butter pastel this year and I've 8 eggs due to hatch in a week or so; we'll see if my female passes on any of her traits  looks promising. 

I love following other people's dinker projects  best part of breeding them. For me anyway.


----------

